# Samsung HDTV and antenna problems



## dreamynights

I just bought a new hdtv, a Samsung LED UN40C6400. I never owned a hdtv before, only have had the old analog tvs. I use rabbit ear antennas, no cable or satellite because I dont watch tv that often so I dont feel the need to pay for 20 mins of tv each day. Also when shopping around for antennas, a lot of reviews actually said to stick with the rabbit ears cause all the more expensive ones still give bad reception. 

When I first turn on the tv, its perfectly fine. I can surf through channels smoothly, the remote to tv reaction is fast, and it works great. But once in a while when I get a weak signal from a channel I would get a "mode not supported" message. When this happens, my entire tv suddenly stops working and starts to lag. If I try to press things on the remote, the tv would show it receiving a signal from the remote (lil red light flashes on tv) but the action wouldnt register on the screen. Even if the remote signal goes through, things like scrolling through the menu bar is shown in slow motion. All other channels turn to black even if it had worked perfectly previously. The only fix would be to turn off the tv or sometimes try to switch it to another mode like AV or PC. So this problem only happens when I'm watching tv through my antenna, no dvd or pc problems. 

I have tried calling Samsung for help. Online techs told me to upgrade firmware, which I did and it didnt help. They also blamed it on poor reception and my antenna. An in-home tech saw the problem first hand, how slow the tv got and when I asked him if it looks normal he said no. He was going to replace my motherboard but had a faulty one. When he came back with another motherboard, he later blamed it on my antenna too and refused to put the new motherboard in just to try. 

Now I wanna know... is this REALLY normal? Is a weak signal really suppose to COMPLETELY stop you from viewing your tv until restart? All the analog tvs I've owned with a digital converter box, when I get a weak signal, it would just say "Weak Signal" and a second or two, I'll get a picture again. This HDTV also says "Weak Signal" and the picture will come back which should be normal. But once in a while this "Media Not Supported" message will come up and thats when I have to completely shut down to view again. Samsung also only says that the "Media Not Supported" will come up with certain channels that are broadcasting in a different format. I've actually found some channels (13-101) that display this message but that channel just displays the message and does not stop me from viewing other channels once I get to it (like it should). 

Like I said I'm not gonna get cable or satellite and I believe even if I did, during thunderstorms I will still get weak signal once in a while. It should mean I may basically have the same problem, maybe not as much but I still would. I do think theres something faulty with the tv, most likely the digital tuner or the motherboard. So am I wrong to think this?


----------



## RedDog3

Hey, Dude, all of the OTA stations went digital some time ago, so you need a digital box between your rabbit ears and your set. Pick one up at almost any place that sells tv's or electronic components. Or go on line.

RD3


----------



## bruiser

No, he doesn't need a converter box. His TV has the correct tuner. Besides, he's picking up over-the-air signals. I don't think it's the antenna, but you could pick up a cheap one and see if it helps. Since the TV is new, you might be able to exchange it.


----------



## ebackhus

I'd return it.


----------



## dreamynights

Yeah, I shouldnt need a converter box. I have one but hdtvs should have a built-in tuner. I'm picking up channels fine except once in a while. So this doesn't sound normal at all right? I know a lot of people have cable these days but some people also use regular bunny ears. If anyone actually owns a Samsung and have a set of bunny ears, it would be really helpful if you can tell me whether this problem ever occurs. Maybe trying to make the signal weak on purpose. I dont think I can return it since its way past 30 days so I cant return it to the store.


----------



## dai

if the signal drops on mine it says so onscreen

searching for signal

mine only drops on the tivo box not when using the samsung tuner but mines not rabbit ears


----------



## ebackhus

My parents had a Samsung that took a nosedive... Prior to that they used an amplified antenna and picked up at 8 stations with relatively fast channel switching. On my Mitsubishi it would swap very fast between analog but digital channels swap a bit slower.


----------



## cessna09a

It's not your antenna, but having said that you may need a bigger, better or outside antenna depending on where you are relative to a station. A station broadcasting on digital might not reach you even though it did on analog. This series of Samsung (and maybe other seroes also) does this and it is such a nuisance. I have already sent one back and am about to send the second one back and get another brand. The TV is great when it is not doing this, but I'm not putting up with it. Watched a different brand for a few days while waiting for the second LN46c630, and while the signal would get dropped for a few seconds I never had to turn it off and back on. Interestingly, I can tune in a low power analog close by in these situations, and after a long wait it will tune to the analog and then it will pick up the digitals again. So, it's a tuner problem, and so far I have not found Samsung willing to do whatever is necessary to fix it. Maybe there is no fix, but even in Samsung forums I have not found a Samsung tech to address the problem. Send it back.


----------



## Raylo

Concur with the other guys. It sounds like your TV has an issue. I am running my Samsung on an attic mount OTA antenna and when it encounters a weak channel it says "weak or no signal", not what you are getting.... unless they changed that in the firmware. Maybe try relearning the channels. But you could really benefit from a larger attic or roof mount antenna.


----------



## cessna09a

Just wondering what the original poster on this has done re: the problem with the Samsung. I spoke with a super nice woman at Samsung who seems intent on solving the issue and is sending me a thumb drive with new firmware. Due to your experience having tried new firmware, I'm not too optimistic. She said they have no record of anyone having this problem (strange with as many people in forums having the issue), but said call if new firmware does not solve the problem The folks at Vann's where I ordered it have been beyond belief in their support... fantastic. I could still send this second one back, but I want to keep it after searching for something else in the price range. I'm using a Winegard 8200 antenna with pre-amp hooked direct. (One day this week I was picking up 5 channels out of New Orleans, almost 300 miles away. Skip, I suppose.) I will probably just hope enough people get through to Samsung so that they track down the problem and come up with a fix. I'm guessing it's software, because it's so much like a computer that freezes and has to be restarted. And, for me next month a favorie network station much closer than those I am trying to watch is supposed to have a new antenna and more power, so maybe I won't get those weak signals.


----------



## bruiser

I did a google search on "samsung tuner problems", and got lots and lots of hits.


----------



## dreamynights

I'm so glad you replied. I just totally gave up on the tv since I couldnt seem to find anyone else that had the same problem. Once a channel gets a low reception, I go re-adjust the antenna a few times and if it still has a bad signal, I just stop watching the channel all together. Its pretty pathetic and it should NOT be like that. So basically to answer your question, I just had to live with it. Sorry to disappoint. 

cessna09a, when you said you sent the tv back how did you do it? Was it cause you just bought it so you could still return it? I'm way past that return day for the retailer. Is there a way to get Samsung to give me another tv? Also for the firmware flash drive, I'm not completely sure what you meant. Why did the tech send you a flash drive instead of telling you to download it from the website? Is it some new firmware that has not been released yet? 

bruiser, thanks for your reply also! I guess I was searching the wrong thing. I just searched Samsung tuner problems and although a lot of them aren't EXACTLY the same problem I have, I came across one post. It seems that on another samsung tv had problems with digital channels, not freezing the tv, but the digital tv signal became low over time and the picture quality goes down. Analog signals had no problem. Digital tuner was thought to be the problem so they returned the tv for the same model and the exact problem happened. The thing that struck me in the post was the way he got a better picture by fiddling around with the antenna cable until it was a certain position in the antenna jack. Once he let go of the cable, his picture quality went bad again. When the tech came over to my house, I made the tv freeze with the Mode Not Supported message. One thing he did was fiddle with the cable connection and the picture came back. He then said to not touch it again cause he thought I just made a bad connection. But of course, after he left, without touching the antenna cable, I got the message again. Next time he came, he said I needed a new antenna or to get satellite/cable. Disappointing, since this is the first purchase I ever made from Samsung, thinking they were a good quality brand.


----------



## cessna09a

Dreamy,
Yes, my returning the first set was because I was in the first two weeks of owning the Samsung. *Vann's* sent me an RMA, notified UPS to pick it up, and all I had to do was re-pack it and have it ready for UPS. I let them go ahead and put the second one on my credit card to minimize delay, so UPS picked it up on Monday and delivered the 2nd on Wednesday. You really don't know how someone will be until there is a problem, and I cannot say enough good things about *Vann's*. Friendly, concerned, helpful...I'll go there next time. As for the thumb drive, I have no idea what it will be. Should receive it today. She just said we would try new firmware, and I said something about downloading it on my computer, transferring it to a jump drive, etc..and she said "I'm sending you a jump (thumb) drive." And she said they'd send someone out if this doesn't work. For me, same outlet, same cable connection for two other sets gives no such problem, so it's not the antenna or connection or power. I'm thinking I'll just stay on it until Samsung finds out they have a problem, then find what it is, and then get a fix. (Sure enjoyed the Packers game on it last night...have a nephew on the team). I'll keep you posted.


----------



## cessna09a

Another thing, dreamy. I think I put "Samsung mode not supported" in google to find all the folks with this problem.


----------



## ghunghun

I exactly have the same problem as described in the original post. I haven't got a permanent solution yet. I try to reposition the antenna whever the problem happens and restart the TV, then the channel would come clear.

I would really appreciate if someone have found a more permanent solution.

I haven't contacted Samsung Tech support yet on this issue.


----------



## sankeyh

cessna09a said:


> Dreamy,
> Yes, my returning the first set was because I was in the first two weeks of owning the Samsung. *Vann's* sent me an RMA, notified UPS to pick it up, and all I had to do was re-pack it and have it ready for UPS. I let them go ahead and put the second one on my credit card to minimize delay, so UPS picked it up on Monday and delivered the 2nd on Wednesday. You really don't know how someone will be until there is a problem, and I cannot say enough good things about *Vann's*. Friendly, concerned, helpful...I'll go there next time. As for the thumb drive, I have no idea what it will be. Should receive it today. She just said we would try new firmware, and I said something about downloading it on my computer, transferring it to a jump drive, etc..and she said "I'm sending you a jump (thumb) drive." And she said they'd send someone out if this doesn't work. For me, same outlet, same cable connection for two other sets gives no such problem, so it's not the antenna or connection or power. I'm thinking I'll just stay on it until Samsung finds out they have a problem, then find what it is, and then get a fix. (Sure enjoyed the Packers game on it last night...have a nephew on the team). I'll keep you posted.


What happened with the firmware update? Did it work?


----------

